# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری >  آموزش DirectX 10 با زبان ++C در زبان شیرین فارسی(از پایه)

## AliyerEdon

به نام خداوند جان آفرین
در این قسمت من آموزش directX 10 را برای کسانی که زبان قدرتمند و مزخرف ++C را بلد هستند گذاشته ام. اموزش های من از پایه است و برای حرفه ای ها یی که با DX9 هم کار می کردند مناسب است. برای خواندن مقالات آنها را به ترتیب از شما ره ی 1 تا 3 بخوانید و اگه نفهمیدید باز بخوانید و اگه باز نفهمیدید تا هزار برا بخونید. باز اگه نفهمیدید نا امید نشوید چون نا امیدی کار بی خردان است. :چشمک: 
دریافت آموزش به صورت یک جا و حجم تقریبا 500 KB: http://rs230.rapidshare.com/files/10...Edon_Helps.zip

قسمت های بعدی ممکن است به دلیل امتحانات میان ترم تا یک ماه به تاخیر بیافتد.

----------


## AliyerEdon

منتظر آموزش موتور قدرتمند OGRE 3D هم باشید!

----------


## saied_hacker

این لینک ایراد داره


توی اپلود سنتر سایت اپلود کن...

ممنون

----------


## AliyerEdon

من همین الان چک کردم و درست بود. می تونی مشکل تو دقیق تر بگی تا کمکت کنم.
راستی عکس دختر برای یه پسر بده. عکس کابری تو می گم. :لبخند:

----------


## saied_hacker

ایناهاش
http://i26.tinypic.com/4vsr2g.jpg

بدونه دانلودرم هم ایراد می گیره...

این واسه اواتار خوبه ؟

http://i28.tinypic.com/v7cw9k.jpg

----------


## Nima_NF

شما باید با browser خود فایل را دانلود کنید، نرم افزار های دانلود برای نسخه رایگان دانلود پشتیبانی نمی شوند.

در ضمن لطفا از پیام خصوصی برای صحبت های شخصی استفاده کنید.

----------


## saied_hacker

بدونه برنامه دانلود خوب منظورم همون IE6 هست....

اخه 500 کیلو ذیگه چیه تو همینجا اپلود کن دیگه...

ممنون

----------


## AliyerEdon

من زیاد تو سایتتون وقت ندارم بگردم و نحوه ی آپلود کردن در سایت شما را هم نمی دانم. اگه مدیر بخش می خواد بگیره و آپلود کنه.

----------


## fazlnet

AliyerEdon تو چقدر خشنی؟!

----------


## AliyerEdon

من خیلی هم برعکس چیزی که تو فکر می کنی شوخ تبع هستم. والا نمی دونم حرف دلمو چطور بزنم که شما فکر نکنی کخ من خشنم! :لبخند:

----------


## omid_sakhre

سلام
از هر طریقی شد من امتحان کردم سایتت مشکل داره

----------


## saied_hacker

از انتشارات ناقوس 
قیمت 5200 تومان

http://www.naghoos-andisheh.com/chos...27&choseType=b

----------

